# Not again....



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

We own 320 acres of land NW of Jmst-half CRP, 100acres pasture and the rest slough land and our cabin that we spend everyweekend at-and all of it is enrolled in PLOTS and has been for the past 5 years. We had an incident last year when some waterfowl hunters cut down our fence and drove a 4 wheeler out thru our CRP down to a slough 3/4 of a mile west and didnt even put the fence back up. Well we shrugged it off thinking not to much of it, thinking it wouldnt happen again. We have locked all our gates due to it being in plots (no driving access w/o landowners permission) so i guess they dont need to be but we do it anyways. Some time this week or maybe even early today, someone shot a deer out in our crp-perfectly fine-decided they didnt want to dragged the deer out so they took apart the wires on the gate and drove out there to pick up their deer. Incidences like this is what is going to make us rethink our options when march rolls around and the PLOTS contract is up.

Landowners/farmers/ranchers, Now i can truely see your side of how frustrating of an issue hunting is. I no longer blame you one bit for posting your land. Just because it is posted doesnt mean it is off limits- it is a great way to keep track of who is on your land and when. Hunters these days have no respect for the land, landowners and the game they are after. I should rephrase that-some hunters because i no there are some true sportsmen out there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

It must have been that red,green,white pickup agian.... :roll:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Lindberg9,

What they did was absolutley wrong. In the third line of your post, you used the letters NR. Do those letters stand for Non-Resident?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

GooseBuster3 said:


> It must have been that red,green,white pickup agian.... :roll:


No, we didnt see it happen- i guess it could have been :huh:

I dont mean to complain Goosebuster, i guess a person just needs to vent once in a while :-?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds like time to post some game camera's.


----------



## mikemcc (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes, it is behavior like this that makes it difficult for hunters who are careful and always realize they are on someone else's land. When I lived in Iowa, I hunted at the same three farms for more than 25 years. The last time I broke a barbed-wire fence when I was climbing over it, I went back to the farmhouse, got a hammer and some u-brads and went back and fixed it. That's why I hunted at those farms for so long. But I'll tell you, I see what people do on public land here in ND, and I know they are doing the same things on private land. It really is a shame...


----------

